# Crocodile Enclosure Build at my Education Centre



## ExoticZoo

Thought you guys would like to see my journey of building the new crocodile enclosure at my education centre. From choosing the room to convert onwards…. Hope you enjoy

Choosing the room










Looks promising 










Keep watching


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Work begins*

So it begins, 










6ft x 6ft underwater viewing window gets knocked out….










Exciting times, keep watching


----------



## Boa Boy

what species of croc will be housed in it?


----------



## ExoticZoo

Just on the lookout now


----------



## ExoticZoo

*more works...*










Ceiling water proofed and land area walls going up









More internal walls. between walls left hollow for soil for land area for real trees etc.


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Steps!!*

Is it strange that it was quite exciting seeing the steps up to the enclosure going in? lol

















More to come soooooon


----------



## Corn89

Look faward to seeing the end result!


----------



## mariusz

Can't wait to see this done. Coming along nicely. 

Any ideas on the croc yet?


----------



## ExoticZoo

Just on the look out now Mariusz, African dwarf preferably but may have to go for a Cuvier as i'm struggling to track much down of a decent size.


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Mud bank*

Starting to make top of mud bank…


----------



## Boa Boy

looking good, cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## mariusz

ExoticZoo said:


> Just on the look out now Mariusz, African dwarf preferably but may have to go for a Cuvier as i'm struggling to track much down of a decent size.


Pretty exciting stuff for you, I would be like a kid in a candy shop. Really.... good luck on this mate!!


----------



## ExoticZoo

Cheers mate  been very hard work for a very long time but some good stuff going on. I do community education mainly. With schools and hard to reach and vulnerable groups. The new education centre gives the groups I work with somewhere exciting to learn. Going to get some more pics up now.


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Water proofing!*

First attempt at sealing the pool, with gold label pond paint….. This did not do the job  filled pool and water leaked out good! Into the armadillo enclosure next door, Dylan and Dorris were not very impressed! 



Water our we then got someone in to fibreglass glass it instead…..Job done water tight at last.
Expensive mistake.


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Now for the exciting stuff!*










Enclosure gets a face lift, safety half doors around entrance also in if you look closely


----------



## samurai

That art works brilliant, can't wait to see the finished enclosure


----------



## ExoticZoo

*And more….*

Plants start to go in and waterfall blade installed on ceiling. underwater viewing window now in also


----------



## ExoticZoo

*behind the scenes*

Inline water heater goes in with new external filter









Locked door going into safety half doors for easy viewing and feeding 

















More water leaks followed, every join and part that could leak has lol water is not a friend of mine!!!


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Exciting day! Water goes in…and stays in lol*

Water goes in…and stays in lol 








Starting to look something like now.

















Hope you're Enjoying following my journey as I build my crocodile enclosure, really please with how it's coming on. Cant wait for the new resident to finally be in it!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

ExoticZoo said:


> Water goes in…and stays in lol
> image
> Starting to look something like now.
> image
> image
> 
> Hope you're Enjoying following my journey as I build my crocodile enclosure, really please with how it's coming on. Cant wait for the new resident to finally be in it!


Is this in your house ?? Looks amazing I would be extremely proud of this build !!!!!!


----------



## em_40

wow, looks really nice!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Is this in your house ?? Looks amazing I would be extremely proud of this build !!!!!!


Ignore my ridiculous question it's in the title of the thread. My god I can be thick sometimes :blush:


----------



## ExoticZoo

Thank you Bradley, Its not in my house, Its my new education centre i've just opened. We do lots of animal education in my community. Glad you like


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Nearly finished...*

Looking into new enclosure, underwater viewing window in.
So colse to finishing now its exciting to see it coming together. Its been a long and expensive set up but pleased!


















Here is one looking at enclosure from further back so you can see some more of the mini indoor rainforest room its in


----------



## coldestblood

Well done. It looks great.


----------



## sdagar1

When's the croc coming?


----------



## tremerz97

total price on this build?? looks amazing!


----------



## Bradley

If you are still on the look out for a croc speak to James at coldblooded in Rainham. they regularly get different species in. They can usually easily get the caiman species. They had Siamese crocs in about 6 months back and have a small nile currently in the shop although this would probably get too big for this enclosure! they could certainly point you in the right direction.


----------



## exoticGaz

very impressive enclosure:2thumb: did you say it was an education centre/collage, I recently went for a walk around Solihull collage and was very impressed with their set up for animal management courses.


----------



## PDR

Looks like a nice set-up, well done :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

CB07 ADULT FEMALE WEST AFRICAN DWARF CROCODILE not sure but heres a african dwarf!


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Just subscribed to this thread!

Can't wait to aee the Croc! 

Well done man


----------



## marktheglass

Terrific work mate, what glass did you go for in the viewing panel ?:notworthy:


----------



## ExoticZoo

*Croc is in house *

Hi Guys thanks for watching this. Sorry its been a little while since my last post.

We have a new Cuvier Caiman in the enclosure now and I couldn't be happier. She hasnt had the chance to swim much in her 13 year life and to see her swimming around really using her tail to dart around was lovely.



Thank you for the links to other crocs for sale! 

The full set up cost was around the 4k mark.
The glass front was 14mm lam in front of double glazed front.

Still having slight issue, the celling mounted waterfall is splashing enough to leak through the soil boarders and out the wall behind but i'm on it! 

Naff Pic below but you can see the waterfall and Lilly is just behind under lamp. Gives you a good idea how much room she's got. And she is basically fully grown so i'm very happy that she is going to be very happy! 



Will get some more pics up soon.


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Love it mate!


----------



## gingersnap

Looks Fantastic and Lilly looks amazing! She is sure to have a great time in that enclosure! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Jstephen

Wow, can't wait to see it finished! :no1:

Edited; sorry just seen the finished pics, awesome!!!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

well done! looks great!

John.



ExoticZoo said:


> Hi Guys thanks for watching this. Sorry its been a little while since my last post.
> 
> We have a new Cuvier Caiman in the enclosure now and I couldn't be happier. She hasnt had the chance to swim much in her 13 year life and to see her swimming around really using her tail to dart around was lovely.
> 
> [URL="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y451/ExoticZoo/20130401_205831_zps98011cd3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Thank you for the links to other crocs for sale!
> 
> The full set up cost was around the 4k mark.
> The glass front was 14mm lam in front of double glazed front.
> 
> Still having slight issue, the celling mounted waterfall is splashing enough to leak through the soil boarders and out the wall behind but i'm on it!
> 
> Naff Pic below but you can see the waterfall and Lilly is just behind under lamp. Gives you a good idea how much room she's got. And she is basically fully grown so i'm very happy that she is going to be very happy!
> 
> [URL="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y451/ExoticZoo/IMG_1617_zpse91cec46.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Will get some more pics up soon.


----------



## jason4434

OMG - what a fab job.


----------



## mariusz

This is a fantastic enclosure and great to see how much room there is.
You should be very proud!


----------



## Nel5on

Looks awesome


----------



## Ayra

How's the room heated?


----------



## phil mellor

just read through the whole thread great work


----------



## StuOwen86

Looks fantastic.. Hope the centre does great.


----------



## LeeC

Followed this thread for a while, only just realised you're from Telford!

It is my absolute dream to keep a Croc species, I will get there one day, but have a few years yet before I can even consider it. 
I'll call these years research and planning time!

Is your centre open to the public at all?


----------



## Herpalist

Great job, your efforts have surely paid off.

Well done you :no1:


----------

